# Romex jacket color codes



## sparkysteve

We still get some #10 spools that are still white from the company warehouse or the supply house. Most inspectors don't seem to care.


----------



## bobelectric

On my way to a job wiring switches, I grabbed a 1/2 roll of 12/3,(white ).Used it anyway for 3 ways.(15 amp lighting)


----------



## Mountain Electrician

I was out of residential for about 15 years, and the color coded romex was one of the changes I really liked, along with the fact that the wire is smaller and easier to work with.


----------



## Speedy Petey

sparkysteve` said:


> Most inspectors don't seem to care.


They really have no choice but to not care. As Marc stated, there is no code to enforce with regard to this.


----------



## Hillbilly Deluxe

*Color coding*

Well, I have noticed that you can buy (only in bulk, 200 ft or more) 14, 12, 10, 8, or 6 ga wire in black or white at Platt Electric.


----------



## piette

Anybody else noticed the color coded wire seems to be causing a rash of helpers that seem to not care what size the wire is or even about how to properly identify what it is?

"What wire should I pull over here, white or yellow?" 
"Number 12"
"huh? white or yellow?"
"nevermind, yellow............" 

Jeff


----------



## Bkessler

Is there supposed to be color coding on type mc cable as well?


----------



## cdnelectrician

In Ontario we also have blue 14/2 romex which is to be used for arc fault protected circuits in bedrooms


----------



## BryanMD

Bkessler said:


> Is there supposed to be color coding on type mc cable as well?


Dunno 'bout supposed to but there usually is.

An inked band with colors on the outside of the jacket every 6 feet or so (convenient eh?) 

Back to the OT it is like purple pvc primer.(say that 3 times) You can get it clear but when that is what the plg inspector is looking for, why make life harder. Dunno if that is plg code or not tho.


----------



## bobelectric

cdnelectrician said:


> In Ontario we also have blue 14/2 romex which is to be used for arc fault protected circuits in bedrooms


Now that,I like.


----------



## waco

Is it just me or is the yellow NMC (12-2) harder to pull? Seems like the sheath is "gummier" than the old white.


----------



## John Valdes

MDShunk said:


> Type NM-B cable first began to be manufactured with color-coded jackets in 2001 to aid in identification of the conductor size. The color code that was introduced, which continues to be used today is as follows:
> 
> 14 AWG – White
> 12 AWG – Yellow
> 10 AWG – Orange
> 8 AWG – Black
> 6 AWG – Black​
> This color coding system was developed to aid those who sell, install, and inspect Type NM-B cable so that the cable size can easily be identified, to reduce mistakes resulting from the use of an incorrect conductor size.
> 
> It should be noted that this color coding system is not a requirement of NFPA 70, National Electrical Code® (NEC®) or UL 719, Safety Standard for Nonmetallic-Sheathed Cable. Type NM-B can be produced and sold without using this color code. As such, the print legend, which is required by the NEC®, should be used to verify the conductor size.
> 
> Extracted from NEMA Bulletin 94


Okay.


----------



## 480sparky

John Valdes said:


> Okay.


 
If it cannot be _produced _or _sold_ without those colors, it sure can be _installed_. 

A long time ago, I started using about 3-4 feet of 12-3 between the disposal switch and the recep so I could have a split-wired recep under the sink. I did this so one half the duplex would be hot all the time for a future hot-water dispenser. I went out and bought several rolls of 12-3 at a time when it was still white. I still have 4 full rolls and the better part of another roll still sitting in the shop.

I also still have some 10-2 and 10-3 that is white.... just waiting to get used up. I've installed some for ACs and dryers, and the inspector dinged me for it until I showed him the jacket markings.


----------



## BryanMD

480sparky said:


> A long time ago, I started using about 3-4 feet of 12-3 between the disposal switch and the recep... I went out and bought several rolls of 12-3 at a time when it was still white. I still have 4 full rolls and the better part of another roll still sitting in the shop.


Do you pull individual 12-2's for the SABC's? Using 12-3 would sure burn up those rolls before too long.


----------



## 480sparky

BryanMD said:


> Do you pull individual 12-2's for the SABC's? Using 12-3 would sure burn up those rolls before too long.


Absolutely. I just use the 12-3 between the disposal switch and duplex. Black is hot, red gets switched.


----------



## piette

480sparky said:


> If it cannot be _produced _or _sold_ without those colors, it sure can be _installed_.
> 
> A long time ago, I started using about 3-4 feet of 12-3 between the disposal switch and the recep so I could have a split-wired recep under the sink. I did this so one half the duplex would be hot all the time for a future hot-water dispenser. I went out and bought several rolls of 12-3 at a time when it was still white. I still have 4 full rolls and the better part of another roll still sitting in the shop.
> 
> I also still have some 10-2 and 10-3 that is white.... just waiting to get used up. I've installed some for ACs and dryers, and the inspector dinged me for it until I showed him the jacket markings.


Have you checked the expiration date on that wire? It's probably well outdated by now and no good to use. 

Jeff


----------



## personal

Yes, I have had that happen. You buy from one supplier (Nexans) which sells in colors and apprentices go brain dead and cant tell 14 awg from 12 awg when you buy from the supplier that only sells white NMD. Colored wire is no different than anything automatic that save us from thinking.


----------



## 480sparky

piette said:


> Have you checked the expiration date on that wire? It's probably well outdated by now and no good to use.
> 
> Jeff


Um, _what_ expiriation date? 

You mean you completely rewire houses every 10-15 years?


----------



## piette

480sparky said:


> Um, _what_ expiriation date?
> 
> You mean you completely rewire houses every 10-15 years?


You saw the wink right? 

Although that might be a way to keep regenerating business for ourselves, an expiration date for wire 

Jeff


----------



## 480sparky

piette said:


> You saw the wink right?
> 
> Although that might be a way to keep regenerating business for ourselves, an expiration date for wire
> 
> Jeff


To me, it isn't a wink. It's a "Huh?"


----------



## piette

480sparky said:


> To me, it isn't a wink. It's a "Huh?"


Beats me, but if you put your cursor over it, it says wink, so thats what I went by.

jeff


----------



## ACB

we don't have 8/3 and 6/3 in black, still white here, one I have not seen in a while is 12/2 and 10/2 in Red, use to be used for 240v circuits like hwt's and electric heating.
Now EMT has gotten colourfull now as well


----------



## pudge565

ACB said:


> we don't have 8/3 and 6/3 in black, still white here, one I have not seen in a while is 12/2 and 10/2 in Red, use to be used for 240v circuits like hwt's and electric heating.
> Now EMT has gotten colourfull now as well


The red 12/2 and 10/2 was a Canadian thing the U.S. never hopped on the wagon for that one. I think it would have been a good idea though. That way you could identify the 240v circuits right away.


----------

